# transferring backups to bionic from droid x



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

I backed up all my wife's apps and I'm trying to transfer them from the computer back to her new SD card but the phone isn't reading them. The titanium backup folder is there but it shows 0 files in the folder when it should have 80+ apps. It also doesn't transfer over ringtones and half of her music. Again the file is there but nothing in the folders. Help?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Bionic reads external sdcard as sdcard-ext. And internal as sdcard. Make sure you move the titanium files to sdcard. cause titanium can't read the external because its written as sdcard-ext. If this makes sense.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

They have to be on the internal sd card... when transferring with computer that's the MOT drive.. I think there is a way to tell TiBa to look in the external card but I'm not positive.

damn computer messed up and I was too slow lol


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

So how to I move external to internal? I have a thunderbolt so I don't have to ever worry about ext/int


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

razzia17 said:


> So how to I move external to internal? I have a thunderbolt so I don't have to ever worry about ext/int


Both cards pop on the comp. 
Or use root explorer if rooted.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

"dadsterflip said:


> Both cards pop on the comp.
> Or use root explorer if rooted.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I kinda have to be rooted if I'm using TB lol


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

Launch titanium backup then hit menu> preferences> backup folder location> detect> then choose whole device.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

razzia17 said:


> I kinda have to be rooted if I'm using TB lol


Duh lol. Been a long day hahaha. Root explorer it is then.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

"fatpomp said:


> Launch titanium backup then hit menu> preferences> backup folder location> detect> then choose whole device.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1. That's how you do it.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

fatpomp said:


> Launch titanium backup then hit menu> preferences> backup folder location> detect> then choose whole device.


I ended up figuring this out on my own, I changed the folder location to the SD ext and about 75 percent of my backups work (all apps restore fine, but some app data restores while others do not and I didn't have these problems going from the X to the Bolt) Anyone know how to fix this?


----------

